# Siemens Generator



## manfred albert (Jul 29, 2013)

Hello, I have put in the first report on this subject as a PDF. I am not shure if that works, please let me kow.
Manfred
 

View attachment Bericht #1.pdf


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jul 29, 2013)

Man, that is fantastic!  Great CAD work there Manfred!


----------



## manfred albert (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello,

the story goes on with part #2. the rotor 2 pages.


View attachment Bericht #2.pdf


----------



## manfred albert (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello,

this is part #3, the instrument in scale M 1:10

View attachment Bericht #3.pdf


Best regards
Manfred


----------



## idahoan (Aug 8, 2013)

Beautiful Work Manfred!

Dave


----------



## manfred albert (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am out of the workshop, with the rotor on hand

to see report # 4 the rotor click here      View attachment Bericht #4.pdf


Best regards Manfred


----------



## old-and-broken (Aug 21, 2013)

That is beautiful.  Wonderful work.
It makes my little generator plan look like a childs finger painting by comparison.
You are a superb model engineer Manfred.


----------



## manfred albert (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi old-and -broken,

I am only 74 years old and every things still work (but slow).

If some one of you like to have the drawings for this generator, i can add them to the post. The next post is how to finde the amount of the windings for the field coil.

Best regards Manfred


----------

